# Nick Lachey's new song



## joytheobscure (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone heard it? I heard it today on the radio and there was the great "Poor Nick" discussion.  OK well, I adore Nick (and Drew) and need to upload my  first row concert pics to share <g>  I love his new song its a breakup song (not sure of the title and want to know when his new album is coming out) and the vocals are better than anything on his last "Soul-O" album.  

I'm a dork.....  But god help me I like this guy.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been dowloading his last album, it's not THAT bad as everyone makes out to be... Haven't heard his new stuff yet, I kinda feel bad for him... and Jess, they were great together... I miss them HA HA! IT's obviously 'bout Jess, LOL, what's it like?


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 4, 2006)

Its like a vamped up 98 degrees song, lots of passion. Oh yeah I like Soul-O - but this new song stands out.  I listen to Soulo quite a bit, Nick is agreat singer (I love his voice though).  I even like Jessica Simpson as a vocalist, but I want to see a Nick comeback.


----------

